# Woody



## mike j (Dec 21, 2016)

Picked this off of Woodworking tips, thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## REC (Dec 21, 2016)

Gives a whole new definition to the description "hard-tail"...
Sure is some nice wood there.

REC


----------



## mike j (Jan 1, 2017)

Mo' wood


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jan 23, 2017)

Sweet ride!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 28, 2017)

Very unique and beautiful!!


----------

